# WORD PASSWORT vergessen!



## A5 Infoschlampe (1. November 2002)

servus, hab ein dummes problem:
ich habe ein altes word doku gefunden, wo ich das passwort vergessen habe.

da gibts doch so Recoverytools, und habe das netz nach allen möglichen dingern durchsucht, aber für alle muss man immer dollars hinblättern, dabei will ich doch nur das eine passwort haben?!?!?

und die trial versionen gehen z.b. nur für 2 passwort zeichen oder so, aber das ist ja eh schwachsinnig, ich glaube das warn 5 oder 6 zeichen.

kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen, ist wichtig!!!

vielen dank im  vorraus, ciao


----------



## suid (1. November 2002)

sag mir mal deine mail adresse 

.suid


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (1. November 2002)

schick mal bitte an !! tutorials.de@discoguide.de .... wäre super


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (3. November 2002)

weiss sonst jemand noch eine lösung für mein problem???? bzw ein tool was nicht wie die üblichen shareware recovery tools maximal 4 zeichen entschlüsselt, da das passwort ca 6 zeichen haben müsste,...soweit ich es noch weiss!

wäre echt wichtig, danke!


----------



## Toasti2000 (5. November 2002)

also für eine pdf datei hätte ich ein progi ;P

oder du gibst die file einem der sich n bisl mit hack programmen auskennt und dir des hackt oder so, kA.


----------

